# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Ενα ενθύμιο διοραμα καλοκαιρινών διακοπών.

## agis68

Καλημέρα, λοιπόν φέτος αφού δεν πήγα πουθενα και νοσταλγω θάλασσα...ειπα να φτιαξω μια κατασκευούλα ενα διόραμα που παρουσιάζει ζωάκια του βυθου με φωτισμό. Αφου πήρα χαρτόνι 20χ20cm περίπου 3mm παχύ αποφάσισα που θα μπουν τα διάφορα και ανοίιχτηκαν οι τρύπες για περάσουν τα led με τη καλωδίωση. Σταθεροποιήθηκα με hot glue. Μετά σκέπασα με χαρτοταινία τα LEDs και ψέξασα όλη τη βάση με κολλά σε σπρέυ. Επειδή στεγνώνει γρήγορα το έκανα τμηματικά....σπρευ και χρώματα.....Τα χρώματα είναι φυσικά ορυκτά από αυτά που χρησιμοποιώ στις αγιογραφίες....κολλήθηκαν περίφημα...μην μας απασχολεί αν έμειναν μικρές κενές περιοχές διότι με ένα σπρέυ νερού ψεκάστηκε και τα χρώματα ζωντάνεψαν και αναμίχθηκαν και κάλυψαν όλο το χαρτόνι. 
Στεγνώνουμε είτε φυσικά περίπου 15-20 λέπτά ειτε με βοήθεια από hot air gun ρυθμιζόμενο στους 100 βαθμούς. Αν δεν έχετε βοηθάει και το κοινό πιστολάκι για τα μαλιά. Το στέγνωμα το τεχνιτό πρέπει να γίνει από απόσταση 30 εκ. αλλιώς θα φουσκώσει το καρτόνι....
Προσοχή: Τα ορυκτά χρώματα είναι επικινδυνα για την υγεία (καρκινογόνα) και να φοράτε γάντα, και μάσκα αναπνευστική όχι πάμινη αλλά που καλύπτει και τα μάτια.....Αν λερωθείτε γρήγορα κάτω από τρεχούμενα νερό.

Αφού τελειώσαμε και με αυτό περάστηκε με ένα ματ διάφανο βερνίκι σταθεροποητικό χρώματος....

Μετά ήρθε η σειρά της τοποθέτησεις τον υλικών...εβαλα δύο κελύφη από αχινούς, μια πιννα, ένα είδος κοραλιου κοινό στα ελληνικά νερά, και ένα στρελιδι murex. Ολα κολλήθηκαν με hot glue διάφανη. Επίσης στο επάνω μέρος των αχινών που έχει μια μικρή τρύπα καλύφθηκε με σφαιρικου σχήματας καυτή κόλλα ωστε να κάνει θολό το φως τον λεντ...στο λεντ της πιννας απλά μπήκε λίγη ζεστή κόλλα που έχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Προστέθηκαν πετρούλες που ψεκάστηκαν με βερνικι για να φαίνονται οτι είναι στο νερό.

Από την ανάποδη πλευρά του χαρτονιου, έχουμε 3 led, που θα συνδεθούν έτσι ώστε όλα να τροφοδούνται από μία τάση ωστε να μην χρειαστώ μεγαλύτερη πηγή ρεύματος από μια μπαταρία κινητου στα 3,7V. Δεν χρειάζεται αντίσταση μια και τα RGB λεντ που έβαλα χρειάσζονται από 3,4-4,6V. Εβαλα ως πρόσθετο μια θυρα USB μινι για συνδεση με λάπτοπ ή κινητό κατευθείαν. επίσης και ενας κοινός συρόμενος μινι διακόπτης ον/οφ.

Η κατασκευή είναι απλή και εύκολη που έγινε σε περίπου 2 ώρες . Τα 2/3 του χρόνου πήρε το βαψιμο και στέγνωμα. Μια δυσκολία ήταν αφού κολλήθηκαν όλα τα υλικά η πιιννα λόγω ύψους και ευθραστότητας δεν βοηθάει πολύ για τα κολλήματα των led, καλωδίων, και υπολοίπων εξαρτμάτων από τη πίσω πλευρά. Παρ' όλα αυτά έγινε απλά τοποθετόντας τη βαση σνάμεσα στα πόδια μου που αποκάτω είχει πολύ καινό χώρο με προσοχή στο σφιξιμο μην σπάση η πίιννα....

Αξίζει να το φτιάξετε και φυσικά μια βελτίωση είναι τα λεντ να συνδεθούμε με κύκλωμα VU meter αλλά δεν ξέρω αν τα RGB λεντ κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά....παρόλαυτα μπορείτα να βάλετε κοινά λεντ και περισσότερα στοιχεία με 5 έως 10 λεντ σε μεγαλύτερο διόραμα. Εφτιαξα δύο και το ένα το χάρισα σε φίλο. Τρελάθηκε....




Απολαύστε το και φυσικά το έχω αναρτήσει και στο Instructables.com που συμμετέχει στο διαγωνισμό με τίτλο Water. Δείτε και εκεί και ΨΗΦΙΣΤΕ...


Ευχαριστώ

----------

dinos.liaskos (16-08-18), 

Lord Vek (16-08-18)

----------


## dinos.liaskos

ωραια σκεψη...! καινοτόμο ομορφο και απλο! :Thumbup:

----------

agis68 (16-08-18)

----------


## Gaou

> ... που έγινε σε περίπου 2.....



 χρόνια ?

----------

agis68 (17-08-18)

----------


## agis68

> χρόνια ?



ευχαριστώ Παύλο για την υπόδειξη. διορθώθηκε

----------

